# Avet SX Knobby vs. Saltist 20H/30H



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Looking to get one nice surf conventional reel that will last forever, that can stand up to alot of sand and salt, and that can cast a good, long way. I have no problem installing a knobby mag in an Avet, or a Saltist for that matter. Which would be the better choice?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

DEPENDS...
You want a lever or star star?

Owned both and wound up keeping with Daiwa. 

The Avets are reel nice reels but think once yor start drilling...Avet will not honor any gurantee or service. I'd static mag it.

The Saltist is fine outta the box.. maybe start with the 2 red brakes. 

IMHO... Saltist 20H


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't thing either one would be a bad choice, nor would the time tested 525mag for that matter. 

The one thing I would point out is that you want a reel that will "last forever".. well aside from the fact nothing lasts for ever, you do stand a chance (although can be cut down to a minimum) of running into corrosion issues way down the road when you drill and tap the SX for knobby mag. This is why I haven't done one on my SX's. I'm happy with a simple static mag for now, and love my SX's.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i vote STT


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm looking for something all aluminum that I won't have to rebuild everytime it gets in the sand (i.e 525 MAG). I like the idea of the Saltist too, but the lever drag and heavy duty build of the Avet has me intrigued.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Abu*

Don't forget to check out a Meg Elite. Want a sweet one check out Bill reels. He's fixed me up with the best reels 5 or 6 times. Also have a couple of 525's and Saltist 30 or two also. They're loaners. Just my .02

Then there's a Diawa Millionaire, but you'll need to import from England. Saw Wheat's (RDT) and itll be my next reel. Jack


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Had my sx magged by Bill Thomas and love it.. I also have a torium 14 and like it too. people say it's like the saltist but I've never thrown one. The avet is definitely my go to reel..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I'm looking for something all aluminum that I won't *have to rebuild everytime it gets in the sand *(i.e 525 MAG). I like the idea of the Saltist too, but the lever drag and heavy duty build of the Avet has me intrigued.


You are going to have to take apart and clean any of them if dunked.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Avet recently came with a magged version of the SX. Here's a link to check it out http://www.tackledirect.com/avet-sx-mc-reels.html Personally, I love Avet's and this reel is going to be my next purchase.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

AirDown said:


> You are going to have to take apart and clean any of them if dunked.


Couldn't agree more - you're going to have to break down and clean any reel that gets dunked. The Avet SX comes apart and goes back together pretty easily - in fact it comes apart a little too easily. When you pull the spool out you need to be careful all the bearings, springs, washers, sleeve, etc don't just spill out everywhere. If they do it's no problem to reassemble them as long as nothing's disappeared ino the carpet.


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

snowy said:


> Couldn't agree more - you're going to have to break down and clean any reel that gets dunked. The Avet SX comes apart and goes back together pretty easily - in fact it comes apart a little too easily. When you pull the spool out you need to be careful all the bearings, springs, washers, sleeve, etc don't just spill out everywhere. If they do it's no problem to reassemble them as long as nothing's disappeared ino the carpet.


Spill? 
My Sx doesn't have anything to "spill", you remove 3 screws and the complete spool/spindle bearings and drag assembly come off with the end plate in one easy piece. Then you simply unscrew the tensioner thumb wheel while holding onto the spool and slide the lever off, then part the spool from the end plate, again in one piece... and start sliding the smaller bits off the spindle one at a time... 

I've never had any part of an avet fall out, jump out or pop off like I have many other reels... they are simplicity it's self.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

KConrad said:


> Spill?
> My Sx doesn't have anything to "spill", you remove 3 screws and the complete spool/spindle bearings and drag assembly come off with the end plate in one easy piece. Then you simply unscrew the tensioner thumb wheel while holding onto the spool and slide the lever off, then part the spool from the end plate, again in one piece... and start sliding the smaller bits off the spindle one at a time...
> 
> I've never had any part of an avet fall out, jump out or pop off like I have many other reels... they are simplicity it's self.


I can assure you they do if, when you undo the tensioner knob, remove the lever and seperate the spool from the end plate, you're holding the spool *above* the end plate. Won't be making that mistake again! It took me three days to find one of the washers in the carpet.

Apart from that though I do agree - they are simplicity itself.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I know any reel getting dunked will need a rebuild once I got home, but would a dunk in the sand make these useless immediately, i.e make them gritty and impossible to cast? This was the case with both of my 525 Mags, but my current reels (knobby magged Sealine H's) seem to take whatever I give them in stride.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I know any reel getting dunked will need a rebuild once I got home, but would a dunk in the sand make these useless immediately, i.e make them gritty and impossible to cast? This was the case with both of my 525 Mags, but my current reels (knobby magged Sealine H's) seem to take whatever I give them in stride.


Yep sure will and you don't want to use them like that either you will damage
your reel . Even your sealine are taking damage if your throwing them with sand in the reel . Just think about it this way would you take 36 grit sand paper to the inside of your reel and bearings:redface:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm looking for a reel that won't be disabled if it comes into contact with some sand--be it in the suds, from getting dropped on the ground, or otherwise. I quit using levelwind Ambassadeurs at the beach because blowing sand would stop them up. My 525 MAGs did better, but their spools would get too gritty to cast if they came into contact with alot of sand, and removing the spool for a quick clean up was no small task on account of the tiny sideplate screws involved. This isn't the case with the Sealine H's, and I've heard slosh's stand up to this kind of thing well too. With these all-aluminum reels, given their tight tolerances this was a concern for me. I might end up just going with a slosh after all. My nightmare is to be on one of my precious few trips and be down a heaver setup because of a little sand.


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Well I've heard a lot of people critique the beloved (by me at least) SX but one complaint I haven't heard was they are finiky to sand inclusion. I've never even noticed sand if I've ever gotten any in my reel (of considerable amount that is).

Of course any reel with a level wind will freeze with sand in the worm gear... that's ANY reel. My calcuta (I love the bloody thing) doing so was the reason I bought my first Avet SX. 

Now the model I have is now discontinued, which tells you how long I've had them... and I've yet to have a single issue or complaint (yes I know others have!). The one complaint I can think of as far as "small parts" go is the four Belleview washers that have something to do with the drag. They ARE small, and the DO have to go back in place in order once removed. However you don't have to remove them "in the field". 

For the last OOhh....6 years or so I think it's been; all the "service" I've given my SX's was a rinse in the kitchen sink post fishing. Now I'm not one to drag my reels in the sand and you DON'T have to dunk or submerge your reels fishing the CA surf. I DO take caution and care with my equipment, but then again I don't fish Montauk either...


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have dunked, swam, and fished the crap out of my 525 mag, slosh 30's and Avet MXL. None of which have ever let me down in a good bite due to a bit of sand and water intrusion. I am a bit more careful with the 525 then I am with the other two just because I feel like it is a bit more finikey but so far has not proven so. The SLOSH's I own are tanks but do not cast as far as the 525. The avet cast the shortest of all but still punches 8-n-bait 115 yards consistantly and after a full weekend of combat fishing. The drag on the Avet is by far the strongest. I believe the SX MC might be the best of both worlds s far as casting and drag but you will not be going wrong with any of the three mentioned.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I think the word rebuild is throwing people off. I don't know of any that will need a "rebuild". For the most part and good washing inside and out is what will be called for after a dunking. Know if sand gets in and you keep grinding away with it, then yes replacement of some parts may be needed.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Yep, by rebuild I just mean take apart, rinse, and put back together. My key concern is sand on the rim of the spool causing this, and with both of my 525MAGs this caused me problems. Takedown on these was a pain due to the different screw sizes, and especially the tiny screws beneath the silver trim on the sideplates. Times I've had to go through this with these reels, as well as Ambassadeurs: 
-After a drop in the sand while preparing to fish.
-After a big biter dragged the reel through the sand and suds after a friend didn't set a sand spike quite deep enough.
-After dumping my kayak on the way out to fish for cobia (sucks to straighten up, get out there, and then find out your reel won't let line out for the sand caught in it). 

Granted this is pretty harsh treatment, but its what I put a reel through over time. As alot of my fishing trips are at secluded places (like Portsmouth, and Cape Lookout) where even a basic clean up can be a problem, I'd like to find something a little tougher than the 525s, or at the very least something allowing a little easier take down. Haha a long-cast spool (bearings inside the spool) would be nice as well, thats my only gripe with the Sealine H's I'm currently using is that casting distance isn't too great.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Yep, by rebuild I just mean take apart, rinse, and put back together. My key concern is sand on the rim of the spool causing this, and with both of my 525MAGs this caused me problems. Takedown on these was a pain due to the different screw sizes, and especially the tiny screws beneath the silver trim on the sideplates. Times I've had to go through this with these reels, as well as Ambassadeurs:
> *-After a drop in the sand while preparing to fish.
> -After a big biter dragged the reel through the sand and suds after a friend didn't set a sand spike quite deep enough.
> -After dumping my kayak on the way out to fish for cobia (sucks to straighten up, get out there, and then find out your reel won't let line out for the sand caught in it). *
> ...


In these cases no reel is going to perform with out some cleaning....


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

You could just go spinning and get a Van Staal or ZeeBass then you don't got to worry about nothing


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Budget--$200 tops.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Go for the static mag.*

With 2 small earth mags, think they were 1/4" dia, 1/8th" thick, it's plumb manageable.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I currently own both. I vote for the Saltist by a very slight margin. I like the smoothness and the slightly faster retrieve (unless you go for the 2 speed Avet which costs more) of the Saltist. The Avet has a smoother drag though I tweaked it by applying a super light coat of Cal's grease. Avet also holds slightly more line. Both are static magged and cast far - no noticable difference in distance. I use a Ballistic 33 or a 14' Outcast Longshot and 17# Suffix Elite with them. I think the Avet is more durable and easier to upkeep. The Avet is also machined aluminum as opposed to the cast aluminum of the Saltist (Avet is a good price on a machined aluminum framed reel). Both light enough and highly castable. You won't go wrong no matter which one you pick.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

if ya want a surf reel, of the choices get the daiwa..my first choice anyway..loved my avets..but dont do as great in the sand and salt, drag problems and tighter tolerances lead to more sand trouble


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

heres a free tip.
to make your 525 more sand and water resistant
plug up that hole under the gear case.

the 535s do not have this whole. hence they are far more resistant.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

As said above, if you want a reel that you can swim with and lay in the sand, buy a VS. (rob a bank first)

For a conventional reel you are going to need to clean it after a good dunk and sand intrusion.

I fish with the 525 and an Avet MXL. I fish them for a week straight at times with absolutely no problems. Dis-assembly and cleaning is real easy with both... don't own a Daiwa conventional but I'd imagine they're as easy..

That Avet SX MC is on my maybe list....
Thinking of using that and a 10' 2-6 casting rod.


----------

